# Three questions re:'69 GTO engine and shifter



## suthin_man (Apr 14, 2008)

First I need to ask a foolish question, I need to remove the walnut shift knob on my automatic trans so I can replace the plastic slide that covers the slot opening on the console, it slides down the shifter but I don't want to bugger the knob up, How to remove? Second, when I bought the car it had an exhaust leak on the right bank so I had a local shop work on it. They showed me how worn the cam was so I told them to replace it and check the other parts out. I couldn't really afford a total rebuild so made due with new cam, timing chain, rear main seal, valve springs and pushrods along with gaskits of course. Well, after a few miles, very few, I noticed 2 things, there was some leaking from the rear main,not a great deal, and there was some smoking coming from the left tail pipe at speed. Not constant just puffs with acceleration. Took it back to shop and was told the valve seals were probably the reason.Also told them about rear main seal and was told due to that seal being an old rope type seal and if not run a lot it will always leak some. So they started to replace the seals by pressurizing the cylinders to push valves up. They then discovered that the head gaskit on the right was blown so this was corrected along with seals. Got car back and guess what? Still puffs white smoke from right bank at speed. Any comments? I couldn't afford complete re build although I'll probably end up spending that much now. Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*On the smoke....*

If the smoke is oil then you would think it has to be either valve guides really really worn, or a broken/worn piston. The motor in the `65 I have had a broken piston (which I saved), It`s broke between the second ring and the oil rings, because the top ring was intact it passed a compression test with flying colors, ran fine but smoked on and off alot when after it was warmed up good. You might be able to read the plugs on that bank to see which cylinder it is.

I have seen too if a motor has had a blown head gasket and the exhaust gets hosed with antifreeze that it could take awhile to bake all that antifreeze out of the insides of the muffler and pipes. It may smoke when you gun it and it heats up baking some out..... Pound on it alittle bit and see if it starts letting up. 


If it was fuel related you`d expect it to be on both banks.


----------



## Muscle car fan (May 15, 2008)

You might want to contact the people at BOP Engineering. They make a rubber rear main seal that I have installed on a 67 400 and took care of the leaking rope seal.


----------



## suthin_man (Apr 14, 2008)

*Advice*

I really appreciate the help and will keep the ideas in mind especially re:the rear main seal.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

As far as the shift knob, the PMD logo on top of the knob will pop out, and when you look down inside the knob, you will see that it is held on by a spring clip. Just use a spring clip removal tool to take it off, and the knob should pull right off.

mac


----------

